# New King James Or NIV?



## MTHall720 (Jan 12, 2015)

I'm looking for a "modern" alternative to the traditional King James. I was brought up with the King James and love it, but my wife wants a modern version. I have already read a lot about this but am still having a hard time trying to decide which is better. I want a conservative version without paraphrasing.

Thanks very much for all thoughts and insights.


----------



## Josh Williamson (Jan 12, 2015)

Out of the two you listed, I would recommend the NKJV. However, if other translations were an option, I would suggest the ESV.


----------



## Justified (Jan 12, 2015)

Josh Williamson said:


> Out of the two you listed, I would recommend the NKJV. However, if other translations were an option, I would suggest the ESV.


I concur, ESV.


----------



## Edward (Jan 12, 2015)

Unless its an original version of the NIV, it is only suitable for burning. I'd vote for the NKJV over the ESV, but ESV is what we've standardized on at church, so it's what I'm currently using. Either NKJV or ESV would be suitable for your purposes.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Jan 12, 2015)

Edward said:


> Unless its an original version of the NIV, it is only suitable for burning. I'd vote for the NKJV over the ESV, but ESV is what we've standardized on at church, so it's what I'm currently using. Either NKJV or ESV would be suitable for your purposes.



If you are accustomed to the KJV, then I would recommend the NKJV as it is very similar. The NIV, on the other hand, is quite different.


----------



## Free Christian (Jan 12, 2015)

Im only going by what I have heard and read. Some of it here when I did a search. But if I thought for whatever reason that I wanted another version, which I don't, I would look at the 21st century KJ. I found hardly any opposition to it on my search from those who use the KJV apart from copyright. Correct me if Im wrong anyone as I may have missed some points when I did the search. I do use the KJV and have no desire to change I might add, but if anyone was going to and I couldn't stop them and had to choose then from what I read the 21st Century would be the one.


----------



## Edward (Jan 13, 2015)

Bill The Baptist said:


> The NIV, on the other hand, is quite different.


That's a very charitable statement.


----------



## Zork (Jan 13, 2015)

Had a good laugh for Edward statement.

ESV. 

Think there is issues with the NIV. I have two bibles. NASB and ESV.


----------



## kodos (Jan 13, 2015)

NKJV. It's what I use.


----------



## Manuel (Jan 13, 2015)

I vote for the NKJV but my preferred is the AKJV (only available in electronic format).


----------



## Logan (Jan 13, 2015)

For me it would be ESV over NKJV over NIV, but I like either the ESV or NKJV. I grew up partially with the (old) NIV and while it's okay, it is definitely looser in areas. I also used the NKJV for years and enjoyed it as it has a lot of continuity with the KJV. The language flows well. Now I use the ESV mostly.


----------



## MTHall720 (Jan 13, 2015)

Thanks very much everyone. After reading the responses I will also look at ESV as well. I think the ESV is one that R C Sproul has mentioned.


----------



## JimmyH (Jan 13, 2015)

MTHall720 said:


> Thanks very much everyone. After reading the responses I will also look at ESV as well. I think the ESV is one that R C Sproul has mentioned.



The ESV is what R.C. Sproul & Ligonier Ministries changed their study Bible to, from the NKJV. Pastor Erwin Lutzer recently announced that the Moody Church is leaving the NIV as their pulpit Bible and changing to the ESV, because he says, it is more accurate.

My pastor uses the NKJV to preach from, though he occasionally accesses verses from other translations if he feels they are more accurate. I use all of the translations for study to some extent, but use the NKJV at Church.

In defense of the 1984 NIV ......... D.A. Carson said, in his "The King James Version Debate, A Plea For Realism," that it is the best English translation. I used it in conjunction with the AV for years, and still do. Unfortunately there have been two revisions If I recall correctly, and the 2011 revision is "gender neutral" which I find unacceptable. Unlike the NASB, which still allows publication of the pre-1977 revision, the NIV publisher pulled all earlier versions. So if you want a 1984 you have to find a used copy. 

The ESV is fine though, for a Bible in modern English.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jan 13, 2015)

MTHall720 said:


> I'm looking for a "modern" alternative to the traditional King James. I was brought up with the King James and love it, but my wife wants a modern version. I have already read a lot about this but am still having a hard time trying to decide which is better. I want a conservative version without paraphrasing.
> 
> Thanks very much for all thoughts and insights.


NKJV would be my recommendation. With it you get the textual variants as footnotes.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Jan 13, 2015)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> NKJV would be my recommendation. With it you get the textual variants as footnotes.



Not to mention English words with no Greek equivalent in italics and bolded verse numbers where a new pericope begins in the original Greek.


----------

